# Fabric sample books, ideas please



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't remember if I posted a question about this a long time ago or not. So anywho, I'm asking now...

I got several fabric sample books, for upholstery and drapery fabrics fir $2 apiece at a junk store. Most of the books and the fabrics inside measure about 12"x18", I guess, but I haven't measured. The fabrics are not suitable for quilts because they would be too heavy, thick, or coarse. A quilt made from even the lightest of them would weigh too much to be practical. I figured for a couple of bucks each, surely there is something I could do with them. 

Can anyone help me with ideas? 

One thing I am not interested in making is wall hangings. My decor and personality is not really the 'wall hanging' type. I just don't like the way wall hangings look.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

If you are working with a youth group, those samples can make great journal covers, cut into hearts to make greeting cards, simple envelope style wallets or travel type jewelry holders. Lace up cards for young kids? Shoe shine cloths? Beverage coasters?
Trivets/table hot pads?


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I had batch of samples and I made patch work shopping bags. Used the pieces as large a I could.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Pillows.


----------



## Plant_Nerd (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes - I was going to say pillows also. Perhaps even larger floor pillows since the fabric is thicker.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Table center mat. Attach edging. 

Hot dish mat. Sandwich with batt and reflective ironing board fabric and attach edging. Joann has ironing board cover pkg in the notions section. Buy when notions are 50%. Cut size pieces needed.

Tote bag. Use a sample square for each side. Use strips from other squares for sides and bottom and handles.

Wall hanging. Use plain if you like the fabric and add edging. Or embellish with dimensional fabric flowers, puffy applique, crochet flowers or designs ...

Clutch purse.

Gift bag. Stitch two squares together and add handle straps.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'd be making purses and totes out of them. If you strip them, they might make really great rag rugs.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I ended up with a bunch of those a while ago. I made several pillows, and they came out great. I hoped to use the rest for purses, or smaller clutches, jewlery cases, eyeglass cases ect., but haven't gotten around to any of those yet.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

The small zippered bags are great from this... for make up bags, or incidental bags... honestly, I keep some feminine supplies in one in my purse.

Checkbook covers - especially if you have 'family groups' of matching fabrics and you mix and match the insides and outsides. My checkbook cover is made from this type fabric and has been happily making me happy for more than 10 years.

I used these sample sized fabrics to make the top of a label for a packet of seeds that we used as favors for my daughters wedding.... beautiful creme colored brocades, with a printed sticker stapled to the top of a tiny little ziploc bag full of cottage flower seed. (little ziplocs from craft store).

Coordinating fabrics make cute coasters and very useful... one year, I made them for teacher gifts and years later, still have teachers using them (and commenting on what a great gift).

Fabric baskets/boxes. Placemats (with coordinating sets) Neckroll pillows.


----------

